
You shouldn’t buy a new Mac right now - dschuetz
https://www.macworld.com/article/3563738/you-shouldnt-buy-a-new-mac-right-now.html
======
kristianp
Totally disagree. Just because a future model in the next 2 years won't be
x86, doesn't mean a current Mac is suddenly going to be unsupported. You'll
have maybe 5 years of good use before that's the case. Even then there will be
demand for an x86 mac from people dual-booting to Windows, or other uses that
require an x86 processor.

------
orionblastar
Unless you need Bootcamp to dual boot Windows 10 with MacOS.

------
onyva
The tile is “ You shouldn’t buy a new Mac right now”.

~~~
dschuetz
I know, but someone changed it, so I changed it back.

~~~
onyva
What do you mean by “someone changed it”?

~~~
dschuetz
I copy&pasted the whole title when submitting. Then I saw your comment and
wondered why the title changed all of the sudden. So, someone must have
changed it.

